# Black X on front door



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

I noticed a week or so ago a black X written with what looks like a sharpie pen on the upper left of my front door. I thought one of my daughters friends might of done it, that is until tonight. My daughter is dog sitting for a neighbor across the street and three houses down. I went with her this evening to help and what do I see on the neighbor's door??? Yep, a black X in the exact location as the one on my door. Why would someone do that? I called the police non-emergency number to see if they had any other reports and they have not had any. Y'all have any ideas why someone would do that?


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

I worked in property crimes for several years, and I've never heard of this around our area (Fort Bend County). I did a google search and came up with nothing.

I may be way off base here, but are the homes in your neighborhood somewhat new? Same builders/door makers marking them for some reason...?

Weird nonetheless.

EDIT: your pics didnt load the first time I read your post. Looks like two totally different situations. I dunno, that's strange.



Kelly


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

No, it's an old neighborhood. I just found another one across the street but the house next to me doesn't have one.


----------



## dash8dvr (Jun 6, 2006)

Have you had solicitors come by recently?


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Wow..That would give me reason to be on my toes...

Could be you and the other homes with the X have been marked for some future event...lets hope not..

X could have been put there to scare you by kids as a prank?
X could mean you do or do not have a dog?

X could mean you both do or do not work?

X could mean your do or do not have an alarm system?

I would just be on guard for a few weeks as far as leaving on outside lights, setting alarm, closing garage door, locking doors and windows, watching to see you are not followed home from store or mall, locking vehicle doors, etc...

I think I might also check all the other houses on your block and see how many do or do not have X's on them and then try to figure out what is the common denominator with the houses with or without the X's

Wish ya the best of luck with this situation...


----------



## bogey999 (May 1, 2006)

Do you have wifi internet? There is a symbol for locales to steal wifi access, that is similar to an X. Also, vagrants post an X to mark an address to stay away from. But that is usually not so noticeable.

I agree with stay on your toes. If you have wireless network for your home computers, be sure it is password protected.

Bogey


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

bogey999 said:


> Do you have wifi internet? There is a symbol for locales to steal wifi access, that is similar to an X. Also, vagrants post an X to mark an address to stay away from. But that is usually not so noticeable.
> 
> I agree with stay on your toes. If you have wireless network for your home computers, be sure it is password protected.
> 
> Bogey


wifi marks (aka: warchalking) .. out on the sidewalk or street .. and much bigger.. i can't see any reason to risk going up to the door to make such a small mark, that would be almost impossible to see at night

but i'd stay on my toes all the same

more info on warchalking can be found here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warchalking


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Mount a hidden game cam on your front porch if you do not have a security system. Porch light?


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

strange keep on your toes and be safe


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I'd paint over it for sure. Has to be a solicitor marking. Maybe newspaper route, for mailperson, UPS, that no one home during day etc. Just some thoughts.


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

If there is neighborhood watch in your neighborhood, I would call a meeting, if there is not, I would see about getting one started, I would not only stay on my toes, I would try and get as many people around me on their toes as I could. Seems a little bold for criminals, but then again, not all criminals are real bright. Have care.


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

I think it is time to get out the aluminum foil and make yourself a hat. Stay awake all night and keep the shades drawn.......Just kidding, it is kinda strange. Hope you discover what is behind the "X's".


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

XTC? (Ectasy?) X friendly? X available? I dont know the kids of the neighborhood but none of us are immune nowadays. I hope I'm wrong. It is odd. G


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Like others have said. I would be on my toes for a few weeks. Try and talk to the neighbors with the "X's" to see if there is a commonality. Think of things a crook may like to know. Such some one home during daylight hours or not. Alarms, type of locks, dog and other things. Since it would be hard to see at night. Check on common things during the day.


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

By the way, you have washed it off...right?


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I don't have a clue as most have alluded to but it certainly has some hidden meaning if nothing more than a prank to get you thinking whatever,,,keep us posted

dick


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Delivery? City utilities? Gas company? Cable company? Electric company? News paper?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I would find it odd that a city service or company would deface personal property like that. I would be looking for some other source.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

odds are that the cops "wont know what it is", but just by chance they do, i'd call them - matter fact me being a crusty old fart, i'da called them first thing after i found out that your whole bloack had been marked, defacing my stuff will get ya hurt and the new gun laws will get ya hurt quicker..

my opinion only


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Try replacing it with a Happy Face, Peace Sign, etc 

I wouldn't think that a common burglar would be smart enough to go to that length. I like the solicitor idea above. Are you aware of any companies canvassing your 'hood lately? In our 'hood for example, Time Warner sales had a blitz on the area. At least once a week for 3-4 weeks one would knock on our door. If they get the opportunity to give their pitch, MAYBE they "X" the door so future reps know not to bother with this particular homeowner. If you find a particular company's been working out there, contact a sales manager-type guy and ask if this is protocol. If it is, ask him to come out and clean all the doors.

BTW---How many of us went out & checked OUR doors?


----------



## bradc (May 21, 2004)

Watch for Black Helicopters?:wink: 


Didn't Fox Molder put a X on his window when he wanted to meet with his Secret Source. Man I miss X-Files!!!


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

Very good advice has been posted. My thoughts:
Most hobos don't have a Sharpie (maybe a cellphone, but not a Sharpie).
We should all be glad it's not lamb's blood.

Getting the neighbors together and being watchful is never a bad idea and especially not in this case. Maybe y'all can chip in for a big can of Goof-Off!


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

I did some more checking this morning and found three more doors that had the X. I haven't noticed any solicitors in our neighborhood. The good thing is my next door neighbour works out of his house and keeps a good watch on our house. I'm going to talk to the other home owners who have the X tonight.


----------



## bioteacher (Jul 12, 2006)

Here's a strange coincidence. Recently in my neighborhood similar X's have appeared on mailboxes. The poice were called and came to a neighbor's house. They made note of the mark and said to call if any more appeared or anything else came up. Hope its nothing but you never know.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

In my area, Spring ISD, a police force is necessary. I had the pleasure to meet the Chief of Police for the District Monday night at a meeting and this is the kind of thing that they would be extremely interested in knowing about. They are into gang activity etc and may possibly have seen this before. If not, they have their sources(snitches) to get info. If your school district has their own police force I strongly suggest you have a meeting with them just to give them a heads up. If no police force in your school district I suggest you get with the Constable's office and inform them. They are more apt to be concerned/interested than the Sheriff's office.

Good luck,
Dave


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

word-doctor said:


> Very good advice has been posted. My thoughts:
> Most hobos don't have a Sharpie (maybe a cellphone, but not a Sharpie).
> We should all be glad it's not lamb's blood.
> 
> Getting the neighbors together and being watchful is never a bad idea and especially not in this case. Maybe y'all can chip in for a big can of Goof-Off!


if they don't have a Sharpie - how they gonne make their "will work for food" sign?


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Well, if I had my door marked with a X I would wait and see what it means before removing it..Why?...Because the X may mean "Do not mess with this home" just as easy as it could mean "Hey hit this home first chance ya get cause they have no dog, no alarm, owners are at work all day, man of the house works night shift, owner appears to have many nice things just for the taking, etc"

Call for a neighborhood meeting as soon as possible and get everyone on the same page pooling all information...Perhaps one of the other homeowners has seen something, been hit, or has figured it out...


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

I would see what I have in common with the others with an X on their doors. Do you all have teenagers, little kids, trees that need trimming, siding, or no siding, etc.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

HUH! I doubt if this is the reason, but a very interesting read.

http://www.polioeradication.org/content/videoaudio/diary/housemarking.asp


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

Paint over it and draw your own picture of a double barrel shotgun!!!


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

I would imagine you and your neighbors have been hit with the Croc police. Ask the neighbors with the X if they wear crocs. That might clue you in as to why. Has anyone been around to pick man cards up in your neighborhood yet?? Might be what the X means. 

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

word-doctor said:


> We should all be glad it's not lamb's blood.


Coffee on the monitor.


----------



## Champ (Nov 28, 2006)

it is amazing someone can start a thread about something ask for help or what ever and 
the stupid comes out in people . sorry it just get's on my nerves .


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Champ said:


> it is amazing someone can start a thread about something ask for help or what ever and
> the stupid comes out in people . sorry it just get's on my nerves .


Looks like he's getting some pretty good points to ponder. Obviously there is no clear cut answer yet.
The "stupid" comes out in people because that's how we are here. Lots of helpful advice with a little humor mixed in.

Kelly


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

My brother lives in Friendswood, I will ask him to check his door.
Bob


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Get some security camera's


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Back in the 40's and 50's Hobo's would mark houses that were good for a meal or a couple of bucks but I don't know what this could be.
PFD


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Dani California said:


> I would imagine you and your neighbors have been hit with the Croc police. Ask the neighbors with the X if they wear crocs. That might clue you in as to why. Has anyone been around to pick man cards up in your neighborhood yet?? Might be what the X means.
> 
> Biggie:biggrin:


bwwaaaahahahhahahahahahaha:rotfl: :brew: !!! yep, be very careful walking the neighborhood!


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Champ said:


> it is amazing someone can start a thread about something ask for help or what ever and
> the stupid comes out in people . sorry it just get's on my nerves .


Is it the "X" on the door or people walking through your neighborhood in rainbow colored crocs? Which one is getting on your nerves?? LOL!

Maybe you can enlighten everyone on what the "X" on the door really means!!


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Pathfinder said:


> Paint over it and draw your own picture of a double barrel shotgun!!!


LOL! I like the way you think.


----------



## Big Boy (Apr 6, 2005)

Well you know a few things for sure. Someone took the time to mark you house and several other houses. Strange that someone would take the risk to go up to your front door and mark it. I would call the police or go there in person and report it and ask your neighbors to do the same. Hopefully they will step up the patrol around your street. Any other houses on other steets been marked? Kinda creepy...


----------



## delliott00 (Mar 6, 2007)

I once had a discussion with a door to door magazine salesman and he said they would place a little sticker somewhere around the door to let the other sales people canvassing the area that you had already bought something and to leave you alone. First one there gets the sale policy, I guess. Apparently they could pressure some folks with the line "when you buy something, I'll be sure to let my colleagues in the area know not to bother you." They called it a "bug off" sticker.

Another thing that happened to me when I was in college. We regularly had jehovahs witnesses come by the house early in the morning when we were usually sleeping off hangovers. There was a JW organization nearby and they liked to hit the college 'hoods for converts. Nothing against them, but it really annoyed my roommate. So he printed out a bunch of satanic cult stuff he found online. Next time they came by and offered him something to read, he gave them some as well. That was the last we saw of them. A few months later found a piece of black electrical tape hidden on our mailbox. We took it off. The next weekend, the visits started again. Not sure if it was really related or what, but it was an odd coincidence.


Have you recently had any door to door sales people, charity workers, etc come by?

I had a rash of kids breaking into my back yard to use the pool when I was at work. So I put a small sign on the edge of the pool, that you would only see when you got in. It said, "Smile for the new surveillance camera!"..... I had a motion sensitive X10 camera setup installed behind one of the windows. Sure enough, we had pics of the local deadbeat's kids in the pool later that week. Called the police, showed them the pics, and told them to scare em a bit. I can log onto the camera from work if I want, so maybe thats an option for you.

BTW, those same kids got busted for following a UPS truck and stealing all the packages. Their parents got foreclosed on, but before they moved out they stole every cabinet, fixture, and even the copper wiring from their house. So apparently the kids were just following in their parents footsteps. Glad they are gone.

-Dave


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

you've been tagged by mormons..


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

delliott00 said:


> BTW, those same kids got busted for following a UPS truck and stealing all the packages. Their parents got foreclosed on, but before they moved out they stole every cabinet, fixture, and even the copper wiring from their house. So apparently the kids were just following in their parents footsteps. Glad they are gone.
> 
> -Dave


Another one of our problems these days.
We have HOODLUMS raising HOODLUMS.........It will be an endless cycle...and only get worse.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Just talked to a friend that used to be head of a CSI unit and is still active duty police. He said, he's never heard of it.

My bet is it's a solicitor's mark. Would sure like to know though.

BTW, my door doesn't have one. I checked.


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Ono Loco said:


> you've been tagged by mormons..


AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! Say it isn't so! LOL


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

I think FEMA did that to houses in New Orleans after the storm!


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

Do you have mailboxes at the curb or on your house or are they the communial type at the end of the block if not at the curb then that could explain why they are at the door it saves them the walk all they way to the porch. Go to a local apartment complex close adn see if they have them on there door if so.


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

cfred said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! Say it isn't so! LOL


C'Mon cfred .. you know it's about time for you to add on a few more wives ;-) .. Bill Paxton makes it look easy :dance:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I cant belive I read two pages of this. LOL


----------



## 12lbtest (Jun 1, 2005)

Check to see if you all have power poles or transformers in your backyards. If not check see if you have access to power poles or transformers. This seems awfully ballsy and obvious for criminal activity. I'm thinking a service industry type upgrade to your utilities is heading your way. 

I could be wrong though, I would keep an eye out for other wierdness.


12lb


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I really doubt it's any sort of reputable company or utility. Just think of the repercussions of them getting caught in the act of making that mark. I know I would be all over their arse!! I would think a criminal would try to be less conspicuous, unless he planned of acting pretty quickly. Not to mention, they probably wouldn't want to be seen walking up to the front door.

For now, I'm gonna stand by my guess that it's some sort of jake-legged solicitor's mark.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

OK OK OK

I did it just to drive you nuts!


----------



## tatteredflag (Jun 23, 2004)

*whodunnit*

well using my well honed skills developed from watching CSI  , I would reason that the individual is approximately 6 feet tall and right handed. The mark is high on the door (white frame) indicating the height, and the swerve of the marking is of a right handed person, especially apparent on the bottom left of each mark. So it isn't young kids and that would mean a solicitor or someone likely over 16 years of age. It doesn't look like it was drawn in haste either - they have a clean mark, so they weren't rushed or anxious.

You ought to put a circle around their X - let them know you are watching.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Well, I am feeling totally left out here. I've never heard of this and have no idea what it could possibly be. 

I have put an "X" on my own front door so I can feel like part of the deal.  But if it turns out to be something really bad someone be sure and let me know so I can take it off.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

fedx or ups, means ok to leave at the door, maybe... I dont know.


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Put an "O" next to it and see what his next move is! LOL


----------



## Monarchy (Jun 3, 2004)

The good news is that I know the answer......bad news is your not going to like it. You've kind of "won" something (the way an optimist would see it)

It seems that aliens have been testing our defenses for some kind of military action. You know, the standard stuff....weird sounds, bright lights, angus probing....that kind of stuff. So, sleep tight and stay on your back.

There are forces at work we cannot even begin to comprehend


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Monarchy said:


> The good news is that I know the answer......bad news is your not going to like it. You've kind of "won" something (the way an optimist would see it)
> 
> It seems that aliens have been testing our defenses for some kind of military action. You know, the standard stuff....weird sounds, bright lights, *angus probing*....that kind of stuff. So, sleep tight and stay on your back.
> 
> There are forces at work we cannot even begin to comprehend


they are going to poke his cow?


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> they are going to poke his cow?


.....and the monkey hits it out of the park!


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> OK OK OK
> 
> I did it just to drive you nuts!


Unless you had a ladder we all know you cannot reach 6' in the air....

john


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

knock off the short jokes or several of us are going to kick you in the shins.


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

Ono Loco said:


> you've been tagged by mormons..


Be very, verrrrrry careful, surely they are out to get you.

As Joseph Smith said: "Get those darn sea gulls off my lawn!"


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

Gary said:


> I cant belive I read two pages of this. LOL


What is so hard to believe? I am on page 6.


----------



## POCO LOCO (Mar 7, 2005)

Do all the houses that have X's have young kids? Check it out, if so, have the stranger talk with the kids, let everyone know on the block!


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

Funny thread, but that would really creep me out too. I don't think for a minute anyone but some fearless dumb *** punk would actually mark your house with a permanant marker. So the question is why, and I can't think of anything positive. Keep us posted.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

could also be the best troll in a long time. Got lots of people hooked.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

How in the world did this get from an X on a door to pokin a cow, LOL.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

OK That did it....coffee on the monitor, LOL.


jtburf said:


> Unless you had a ladder we all know you cannot reach 6' in the air....
> 
> john


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

You guys are nuts! Thanks for the laughs this early a.m. I needed it!


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

It's not a respectable business as stated before. It's not a burglar either, that would just be a warning for you to be on the alert. Only two reasons for it and those would be gang activity or a high school prank. Hopefully the prank, but if the other you definitely need to be on your toes. Check all windows, doors have lights on and a big dog nearby. I could see a gang starting some garbage like this to mark their area. Crazy as it sounds, but I would remove the X and see if it gets replaced with a new one soon.
Keep us posted if any changes.....If they did that many houses it had to be done at night. Take a walk around with some protection and see if you see anything suspicious going on. 
BE SAFE..
Steve


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Its as easy as this....and then wait and see what happens!


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

*Haha*

Next


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Counter attack...


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

omg funny!!


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

Come on Hunt2grill, you know what your next move is!


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Counter attack...


LMAO!! I can't greenie yet...LMAO!!

Biggie


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Cat!


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Flat & Hunt !!!!!QUIT DRAWING ON MY DAGUM DOOR!!!!! 

I talked to my neighbors last night but no one had even noticed the "BLACK X" on their door. One of the guys works for the city of Friendswood and is going to look into it today.


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

*Sorry had to get my daughters help on this crucial move*

here ya go


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

It's a draw...I never win spit!


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

The two Xs don't appear to be made by the same person. However, since the commonality is your daughter, I would look there. Not saying she did it, but something tied to her, a friend, a bf, a wannabe bf, something along those lines. If she's not old enough for that, I apologize. It appears to be something to let someone know, without knocking, that they are at the right house.

If other houses in your neighborhood had it, I would look elsewhere like the passing thru "can you make a positive contribution to my school fund" magazine salesmen letting their cohorts know it's been tried and you weren't home.


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Monarchy said:


> The good news is that I know the answer......bad news is your not going to like it. You've kind of "won" something (the way an optimist would see it)
> 
> It seems that aliens have been testing our defenses for some kind of military action. You know, the standard stuff....weird sounds, bright lights, angus probing....that kind of stuff. So, sleep tight and stay on your back.
> 
> There are forces at work we cannot even begin to comprehend


I have a very good friend named Angus ....I will warn him forthwith....thanks for the tip! :biggrin:


----------



## 85LoneStar (Feb 26, 2006)

Fingernail polish removes Sharpie marks if it hasn't soaked into the wood.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

so does isopropyl alcohol


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

DMC said:


> The two Xs don't appear to be made by the same person.


Looks to me like that were made by same person . Notice the upturns at the Bottom of the / part of the x's

Skiff. you live in a subdivision or no ? Wonder if there's more in your area or just your street

Dave


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Bioteacher from this board lives in the same subdivision and has seen the same thing done on mailboxes on his street.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

I would call the local police department(gang div) and show them all of the marks around the neighborhood. At the very least they are informed and may increase patrols/surveillance to get to the bottom of it.


----------



## bioteacher (Jul 12, 2006)

Talking around with some neighbors last evening I heard of 2 or 3 more houses on my street that were marked, but the x's were black tape on mail boxes. I'm kind of leaning to more than one person working in the neighborhood, but no one has any explanation about who or why.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Well, black tape is definitely easier to remove. If it were to be a solicitor it would make more sense that they use a removable media rather than something permanent or something that requires chemical for removal. 

I'm being still optimistic and leaning towards a business related perp. I never heard of gangstas tagging with tape.


----------



## bioteacher (Jul 12, 2006)

Big flat skiff-- check and see if there's any corelation between the x's and the new curb numbers. They're black numerals on a Texas flag background. I'm not accusing anybody but this is the only recent activity I can find in the neighborhood.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

bioteacher said:


> Big flat skiff-- check and see if there's any corelation between the x's and the new curb numbers. They're black numerals on a Texas flag background. I'm not accusing anybody but this is the only recent activity I can find in the neighborhood.


Yup. Those guys obviously sell door-to-door. They also leave the pieces of paper/order forms taped to doors & mail boxes....at least they do here.


----------



## DAVIDC (Jul 10, 2006)

I think I would turn it into a skull and cross bones and send them a message if it is a hood rat and load the shotgun with some number2 shot 3inch mags. and stop feeding the dog for a few days that way he is real hungry and will bite the snot outa anyone who messes around your house.


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

Maybe the state is planning on putting a new freeway through the neighborhood? Using the x's to mark the route?


----------



## bioteacher (Jul 12, 2006)

Cool. All the x's I can find are to the south of me. I guess I'll have frontage property. Tell Cabela's and Bass Pro to shoot me a PM. LOL


----------



## sps (Jun 17, 2006)

call your local postmaster! it is a federal offense to deface a mail box in any way whatso ever. they may actually know something about it-worth a phone call


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

You gotta look on the good side sometimes. At least you got it on a small portion of your door. In our neighbor *hood *they tag the whole side of your house.

No LOL


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*lol*



Super Dave said:


> could also be the best troll in a long time. Got lots of people hooked.


Maybe its your other handle....


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*advise*

You should sit down with your daughter and have a long talk...


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

could it be something satanic?


----------



## Big_poppabear (Mar 31, 2007)

Where in Friendswood? I really don't think Friendswood has a gang problem.

Probably just some solicitor.


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

Nope Friendswood and Pearland has a gang problem of little O.G. wannabe's........

I'm thinking teenagers, marked it at night and find it during the day.


----------



## gwunited2 (Mar 24, 2005)

Burglars use various markings on residences they feel are good targets. Your best defenses are your neighbors watching out for each other and a shotgun loaded with buckshot and slugs. 

GW2


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I had some good laughs on this thread.


----------



## Baystlth1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Years ago I know solicitors would mark doors with their mark so that they can follow up or they know your reaction to their speil. X may mean you purchased or X may mean never buys. I would get rid of it and warn the kids to not answer the door. I like the game cam idea.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

maybe it is a solicitor selling one of those bottles of cleaning products .

Just sit tight. They will be back in a week to impress you with their "X" removal.


----------

